# Stuffed Portabella Mushroom Caps



## mossymo (May 2, 2015)

Leftover tri-tip, what is a guy to do... Some softened cream cheese mixed with some finely chopped Gary’s Gourmet Peppers and a little Weber Honey Garlic rub to taste.  Into the mushroom cap put some tri-tip chunks and blue cheese crumbles, then the cream cheese mixture and then topped it off with some more tri-tip chunks  and blue cheese crumbles.  Then on to the grill cooking indirect with the Vortex, these were absolutely delicious!













IMG_7438.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 2, 2015





-----













IMG_7440.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 2, 2015





-----













IMG_7443re.jpg



__ mossymo
__ May 2, 2015






Thanks for looking!


----------



## themule69 (May 2, 2015)

It looks like a mushroom pizza. I'd eat them all.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mossymo (May 3, 2015)

Even snuck an omelet out of the tri-tip leftovers!













11210245_10203728935496137_2056684561_n.jpg



__ mossymo
__ May 3, 2015





-----













11212377_10203728934336108_1185824444_n.jpg



__ mossymo
__ May 3, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 3, 2015)

Man those look great     Good Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------

